# Gentoo Links

## EricHsu

收罗一些目前已知的 gentoo 中文资源, 大家还知道别的就回帖上来哦  :Cool: 

 gentoo 中文 wiki (大家一起来建设吧!)

 gentoo 中文邮件列表 (关于 gentoo 中文站点等内容的参与/探讨/贡献)

 LinuxSir.Org 的 Gentoo 版

 Linuxfans.org 的Debian/LFS/Gentoo专题版

 Linuxeden.com 的 Gentoo 版

----------

## 997374754

 :Embarassed: 

----------

